# building a vac press for veneering



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have been gluing and machining trying to build a vac press,
bit of trouble getting the vinyl but it will come ,the vinyl will
be held in the maple frame 
and the frame will be clamped or latched
to the mdf table with an oring for a seal.(between the fram end the table)
Have a small 1/3 hp vac pump to connect up
The frame is also hinged so you can open it and place your veneer and the panel
you are veneering to 

building a vac press to veneer panels under a vac - YouTube part 1 building a vac press 


building a vac press for veneers part2 - YouTube



I am working away and the end is close,i will be ready to assemble tomorow.
No vinyl yet
but there are a buch of good ideas here but i may try vapour barrier plastic 6 ml for now
till i find the right stuff
Ran some tests today and all is good,this is going to work well
,another add on to my small vac pump


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Stan. A couple of questions if you don't mind. How big is your press? Do you feel this is a better way to go than using a bag? I ran a machine like this at a cabinet factory a few years back but we were putting quite a few pieces in at a time. If you're just doing a door or two at a time would the bag be just as good?


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

This is all fairly new , i went this way as i do a variety of panels bags can cost a bit and cannot be repaired ,this table i made is 57x38 in 
I also went this route as i have many vac pucks and this gives me again more uses for my vac pump.
The bag is, probably fine -lee valley tools sell themI had very good luck making vac pucks tha when i saw one of these tables at a show ,it just got me going to make one


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Not exactly high tech, but has anyone tried these?
Amazon.com - Ziploc Space Bag 15 Bag Space Saver Set


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Try vacuum clothing bags, as advertised on TV and a big shop vac. Not very elegant but it gets the job done.

Nice work - Baker


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*vac press part3*

I assembled everything bolted screwed calked sealed etc,
I used vapour varrier 6ml for testing,closed up the frame hooked up the vac and it failed

it was drawing very little vac,i was very disappointed,I took everything apart seals inner
frame and then just placed a piece of vapour barrier on the mdf table over the 
oring seal 
,closed the frame drew a vac and it worked.Too simple built all that extra stuff for
nothing 
Its working great ,i will now start serious shopping for vinyl or polyurethane
sheeting


building a vac press for veneering part3 - YouTube



I pulled a vac on everyhting ,including my hat
I am pleased


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*and*

yes i am ready to try some bags


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice job Stan. What did you use for the O ring?


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

I actually purchased oring bulk ,cut it to fit and epoxied the ends and 45ed them


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm currently considering getting a vacuum bag setup for carbon fibre resin infusion technique Shown HERE.
Never done it before and to be honest I'm not totally sure why I want to, its just something I want a go at. Might make some motorcycle panels and see how I get on.

Got most of the stuff apart from the compressor but a mate has an old fridge compressor lying around doing nothing. 
That should do the trick as well as provide pressure for engine leak down tests and vacuum for two stroke bottom end crank seal testing as well.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*vac press*

I am amazed how well this worked,just another use for the vac pump


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It was a very informative thread. Thanks Stan. I've been looking at getting into veneering and it looks now like it may be much more affordable than I thought.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

I am the same way ,as large panels that you cannot clamp is now resolved.
I have a lot of veneer which i will now start to use


----------

